# Moving to Cyprus



## Sasha & Pete (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Me and husband have just returned from holiday in cyorus and have finally decided to move across hopefully in January 2014.

We are considering moving to Peyia and have done alot of research on the web but would love to hear from people who have moved already on how they found the move etc.

We have three children aged 2,6 and 7 so they will be attending school and my husband works in Afghanistan so i will be on my own for the majority of the time.

If anyone would like to get in touch on their experiances then that would great.

Oh yeah and coming back in october for another little break cant wait!


----------



## misssouter (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Sasha n Pete
Me n the other half have moved to Peyia just recently. Have been here 5 weeks but seems like forever!! Everything great. Everybody I've met so far has been so kind and helpful. I'm into two weeks of four of being on my own(other half works offshore) and I'm fine. We have moved from your part of Scotland (Lossiemouth). Bring everything with you if you are going to rent unfurnished. Live your dream and enjoy!! Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Sasha & Pete (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply,

Glad to hear that everyhting has worked out for you and that your living the dream!!

We are hoping to get furnished as its expensive to bring everything out and we are slightly concenred of it not working out and then paying to bring everything back,

Have you purchased in any furniture out there? how did you find the price and quality compared to UK?

Back out in 8 weeks to start the whole process cant wait as you can imagine its lovely weather back here haha


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Missouter are you related to Campbell / Souter in Lossie


----------



## misssouter (Oct 30, 2012)

If you mean the tall chap that works/worked? for the Council then yes I am. 

In reply to Sasha and Pete, no we haven't bought any furniture out here as yet so have no idea of prices.


----------



## Zarlak (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck on your move. Can't wait to get out there myself in October.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

My daughter is married to Gary Duncan who is related to julie Souter who is married to Campbell's son Gordon


----------



## SarahJaneB (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi I moved out from the UK a few months ago to Sea Caves, near Peyia, my mum has lives in the area for 6 years. My daughter is nearly 2 years old and has started a wonderful nursery and brill mother and baby swimming, it's great out here. I have bought a few bits of furniture, there is an online site, which is similar to eBay which is v good for getting things cheaply, and a store called the furniture cave which is good for buying and selling furniture. Sarah. xx

ps I used Peter Mortons for removals, they were v good


----------



## TMason (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Sasha and Pete,

It's nice to see people are still moving over to Cyprus. It really can offer a lot (such as sunshine!). My daughter and her family live in Peyia and we visit as often as we can.

Peyia's lovely. It's seen as a very English village, and always has some life to it. I've always found the location to ideal - a quick drive to Paphos, but also away from more of the hustle and bustle. There's a lovely private English school, Aspire, in Peyia too if you were looking for somewhere for your children.

Regarding furniture, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but there's a big Ikea in Nicosia and I believe they deliver. Prices are very similar, if not cheaper, than in the UK. There are a number of second-hand furniture shops dotted around, too, and with people always coming and going it's good to pick up the monthly Paphos Post for bargains.

Good luck with the move - I hope it's everything you hope it to be.


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

I would also reccommend the IKEA in Nicosia. I am really not a fan of the flat pack things but they have other nice home stuffs. Got quite a few things for my apartment from there ready for moving over. It is next door to the Mall of Cyprus - I believe you can pass it at the end on the motorway between Larnaca and Nicosia (on the right side if heading North into Nicosia). They do also deliver and will assemble things for you for an extra charge.


----------

